# What if Cannabis Cured Cancer?



## syntekz (Jan 12, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted elsewhere on the forums already - wasn't sure which section to even include it in, figured Medical is for the best.

This documentary, What if Cannabis Cured Cancer?, was published in 2010, so a lot of the information is fairly relevant and new - offers a different approach to the cannabis discussion.

Good stuff! 
What if Cannabis Cured Cancer?
Watch the documentary here: http://vimeo.com/18664845


----------



## mayor juana (Jan 12, 2011)

Watched half, good stuff, thanks!

First post after 2 years, welcome, LOL!


----------



## syntekz (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah it's sort of like that long time listener; first time caller thing you hear on radio talk shows sometimes!


----------



## mayor juana (Jan 18, 2011)

I was going to watch 2nd half and page not found. Did you download it or have another link, thanks?


----------



## syntekz (Jan 25, 2011)

Didn't notice your reply and didn't notice the video was taken down. 
Here is a link for YouTube of the first part, I believe all parts are on YouTube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trvlQyqFO9s

It really was interesting and some new information for me.


----------

